

I built my blog on websockets - matthiasak
http://mkeas.org

======
sizimon
How does this make the front page of HN? When I try viewing this on FF 13.0.1
on Mac, I only see what I presume is supposed to be the left sidebar (About
Me, Resume, etc). I don't get any content. What is the value of this?

~~~
bob_kelso
The same thing happens to me on Chrome 20.0.1132.47 on Win7.

Perhaps the webpage is having trouble handling the load. In any case I think
you shouldn't be so quick to judge before you have even been able to read the
actual content.

~~~
mcmillion
Of course we should be quick to judge it. It's a web page built on websockets
that doesn't work, and it was linked for us to see it working on websockets.

------
vonkow
Why? A blog seems like one of the last things one would want to build with
websockets, what advantages do they provide in this context? Also, the js on
your page isn't working and an image is 403ing.

------
polysaturate
I'm not going to knock you for building something. I imagine you started here,
because, fundamentally a blog is one of those "getting started" projects with
relations and structure. Though, I am not sure if this really showcases the
use for websockets, unless you constantly post. However, I am unable to view
your site correctly this time. I am on the latest version of chrome, if that
helps.

------
Udo
This is an interesting proof of concept, I would like to encourage you to do
more with this idea. In theory, WebSockets could deliver some of the promise
of SPDY without the complexity.

------
matthiasak
Sorry everyone... I was away at a wedding and a server mishap caused some
configurations to revert. Should be back now...

:- (

------
vishaldpatel
Congratulations for making it to the front page of Hacker News. Have an
upvote! :)

------
pigs
socket.io.js is being served on port 8080, and is blank for me, resulting in
"Uncaught ReferenceError: io is not defined" in app.js

------
aaronbasssett
`Uncaught ReferenceError: io is not defined`

------
bluespice
Unfortunately this isn't working for me in latest versions of Chrome or
Firefox, looks like an error related to the way socket.io library is
delivered.

But I love the idea and you should definitely keep it up. People asking "why?"
don't really understand what passion for coding means :-)

